# Boulders Camping



## tbone (Jul 23, 2009)

I am planning a week long adventure to the Boulders. Can anyone tell me if you can just find any random spot to camp on the mountain down there or if you have to be in an actual campsite. I am familiar with the campgrounds, but not with "primitive" camping in that area. I would like to just go down there and set up camp in an area that looks appealing, without worrying about campsites. Any help would be great.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im assuming you meant Boulder Mountain?

You likely wont make it very high this time of year due to snow (but considering this year's snowfall, you make it higher than usual).

Last year a group of friends and I went about this time and just found a random spot to camp and had a great time (coming from the Bicknell side). Most of the campgrounds arent going to open til mid to late May. So go for a drive and find a spot and post up some pics!

We camped below a small lake and a few of us got some fishing in to boot. But I cant remember the name of the lake at this moment....


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You do not have to have a designated spot to camp in the boulder. Dispersed camping is available, just pack out what you pack in..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The last couple of years the Forest Circus has been closing a TON of camp sites down there. Really dont understand why, its making the other camping areas uber crowded which ruins the whole point of going down there.


-DallanC


----------

